# What is a RJ33-13L need to replace my drill press chuck but How?



## RMS (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Guys!

I have a Ryobi DP100 table top drill press but the chuck is garbage its kinda soft and after years of use the drill key is slipping from the worn out teeth. So I would like to replace it but how? There is no drift pin slot, so I am thinking its a thread on type but not positive. The chuck markings are RJ33-18L. To me this is a nice little table top drill press, its served me well for many years doing basic drilling operations (no plastic at all on this baby!) the only flaw I see is this soft chuck, other that that its smooth running.

Rob


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Dec 21, 2010)

It sounds like it's a Jacobs 33 taper in the back of the chuck. It may require wedges 
to remove it. Does the spindle have a small shoulder just behind the chuck for the 
wedges to work against?
  ...lew...


----------



## RMS (Dec 21, 2010)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> It sounds like it's a Jacobs 33 taper in the back of the chuck. It may require wedges
> to remove it. Does the spindle have a small shoulder just behind the chuck for the
> wedges to work against?
> ...lew...



Hi Lew,

Yes it does.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Dec 22, 2010)

Where are you located? Is there any other home shop types anywhere near that 
could possibly have a pair of J33 wedges to borrow. If you were close to Albuquerque
we'd have it off in a hurry. 
  ...lew...


----------



## RMS (Dec 22, 2010)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> Where are you located? Is there any other home shop types anywhere near that
> could possibly have a pair of J33 wedges to borrow. If you were close to Albuquerque
> we'd have it off in a hurry.
> ...lew...



Lew,

Thanks for the help! I am in MASS, but actually I do have a couple of commercial shops around. But at least I can figure it has a taper so my next question would be once I get it off am I correct to assume that the chuck is threaded onto the tapper with a Left hand thread? Then finally what is the best option in replacing this? Can I get a Jacobs with an 18L to fit my existing taper? 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Dec 23, 2010)

If I'm correct in my "guessing" , the back of the chuck has a hole which is a 
Jacobs female taper, the spindle has a matching male taper, when they are 
put together (usually with a light impact or in severe cases by a shrink fit) they 
will really stay there. The wedges exert enough force to separate them. 
My really old Craftsman drill press has the same J33 taper but in addition a retaining
collar, I've been tempted to get one of the keyless chucks like the Albrecht but 
could never come up with a method of matching the collar to it. Some of the other 
common tapers on the rear of chucks are J3 and J6 . That is what is on the bigger
ones for the lathe tailstocks at school. So the "adapter" has a male Jacobs on one
end and a Morse 3 on the other end to fit the tailstock ram. 
 So there should be no threads involved at all.
  ...lew...


----------



## bobbytbonee57 (Jan 23, 2020)

Will j33 interchange with RJ33


----------



## BIGTREV (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, I've just found this on ebay, if it's the same as your drill..the seller may tell you what type of fitting it is..
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DU...EPLACES-RYOBI-DP100-DRILL-PRESS-/263573263628


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 24, 2020)

Here are some Jacobs tapers (on Morse taper arbors). These of course are the 'male' side which should be on the OP's drill press arbor. Also shown are the 'wedges' referred to. Your Jacobs taper dimensions are shown here:  http://www.davehylands.com/Machinist/Charts/Jacobs-Taper-Chart.png

Oops! Suckered by a 10 year old post!


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 25, 2020)

If the wedges will not budge the chuck be advised that sometimes there is a screw inside the jaws cavity that need to be removed.
My drill press had a regular RH Phillips Hd screw that I replaced with a Socked head
My Makita hand drill, which is reversible, had a LH special screw before I lost it and had to make one.


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 25, 2020)

The last post relevant to the OP was December 2010.

bobbytbonee57 current question is "Will J33 interchange with RJ33". I believe they are two names for the same thing, a Jacobs 33 taper is a Jacobs 33 taper. I assume that the 'RJ' is a manufacture's part number for their particular 33 taper mount.

To get pertinent answers, bobbytbonee57  should have started a new thread...


----------

